

Ask HN:  Anyone use a stand up desk? - croucho

I’ve been struggling with weight loss for years.  I find that every time I try and start a regime I get really hardcore for 2 weeks or a month and then fall off the wagon.  I either get sick or busy working crunch and don’t have the discipline to stay at it.<p>I’ve been tinkering with the idea of using a stand up desk at work but was wondering if the muscle pain and altered workspace would be too much.<p>Any advice?
======
beantownballa
Hey, it might be a bit too much. What you can do to get yourself started is to
perform one specific activity standing up.

>>I used to check all my e-mail standing up and then sit down to do other
stuff. >>Or if there was a site I had a tendency to waste a lot of time (like
a humour or gossip site), I would stand up while surfing that site to prevent
3 hours from disappearing into the Interwebs.

A long time ago, when I was an investment banker, a lot of the senior traders
would sit on those rubber balls and use them in place of chairs. Really good
for your abs, but personally I found them a bit pretentious -- like they were
trying too hard to be cool and flashy.

Let us know what you try and good luck, croucho.

~~~
croucho
Many thanks, I will :)

------
Vyk
I've been thinking about trying this too. I'm about to move, so maybe in the
new place... Do you have a home office where you could do a test? If you watch
any TV shows maybe start standing through some of them.

Your shoes could be a big factor. Heel elevation de-stablizes posture, so you
may want to try barefoot/Vibram FiveFingers or something.

------
croucho
Yeah I planned on trying barefoot. I talked with our IT guy today and we're
gonna rig a little something just to try the experiment for 3 weeks. If after
that I don't keel over, then I suppose we can offer the option to others (and
possibly look into some sweet desks that can raise up).

